# JBoss 7 - wie kann ich das logging meiner Applikation am JBoss konfigurieren



## y0dA (10. Jan 2013)

Folgende Technologien werden verwendet: Jboss 7.1.1, Hibernate 3.6.9, Spring 3.0.1.

log4j.xml: 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE log4j:configuration SYSTEM "log4j.dtd" >
<log4j:configuration>

	<appender name="application" class="org.apache.log4j.DailyRollingFileAppender">
		<param name="file" value="${jboss.server.log.dir}/my.log" />
		<param name="DatePattern" value="'.'yyyy-MM-dd" />
		<layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">
			<param name="ConversionPattern"
				value="%d{ABSOLUTE}|%5p|%c{1}:%L|%X{ipAddress}|%X{deviceId} - %m%n" />
		</layout>
	</appender>

	<appender name="duration" class="org.apache.log4j.DailyRollingFileAppender">
		<param name="file" value="${jboss.server.log.dir}/my-duration.log" />
		<param name="DatePattern" value="'.'yyyy-MM-dd" />
		<layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">
			<param name="ConversionPattern"
				value="%d{ABSOLUTE}|%5p|%c{1}:%L|%X{ipAddress}|%X{deviceId} - %m%n" />
		</layout>
	</appender>


	<logger name="com.my">
		<level value="debug" />
	</logger>

	<logger name="com.my.xx.PerformanceLogger"
		additivity="false">
		<level value="info" />
		<appender-ref ref="duration" />
	</logger>

	<root>
		<priority value="error" />
		<appender-ref ref="application" />
	</root>
</log4j:configuration>
```

Obige Konfiguration funktioniert, nun möchte der Kunde aber dass er das Logging über den JBoss steuern kann. Wie muss ich hierbei vorgehen?
Ich hab mich auf der JBoss Konsole schon bissl rumgespielt und Handler sowie Kategorien angelegt - in selbige .log Dateien wird dann auch geloggt nur bekomme ich keine Logging Information aus meiner Klassen wo der Logger wie folgt definiert wurde:


```
private static final Logger LOGGER = Logger
			.getLogger(MyClass.class);
```


----------



## y0dA (17. Jan 2013)

Noch nie jemand das Logging seiner Applikation am JBoss definiert?


----------



## cklisch (27. Jan 2013)

y0dA hat gesagt.:


> Obige Konfiguration funktioniert, nun möchte der Kunde aber dass er das Logging über den JBoss steuern kann. Wie muss ich hierbei vorgehen?



Wie ist das mit dem Steuern gemeint? Ein/Ausschalten?


----------



## y0dA (29. Jan 2013)

Also ich hab nun einfach alles von log4 aus meiner Applikation entfernt und dann den JBoss Logger verwendet - dachte halt dass es auch irgendwie mit log4j funktionieren sollte..


----------

